# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Frhgleit Bump/Jump

## Jumpi

Suche ein Segel fr 3-5 bft Wind fr ein 108 Freestyle. Sollte bei wenig Wind schon gut angleiten. Bin das Stream gefahren in 6,9 fuhr sich gut nur eben zu klobig frs springen. Daher dachte ich an das Torro oder andere Vorschlge?

----------


## PaI

Ezzy Sails Zeta. 
Gleitet frh an, lsst sich gut anpumpen und
hat ein sehr gutes Handling.

----------


## Jumpi

Ok schau ich mir mal an... noch jemand eine Idee?

----------


## PhGrzy

Das Torro ist da schon eine super Wahl! Ist genau fr dafr gemacht. Fr Manverfreundliches Bump and Jump  :Smile:

----------

